# March Incentives?



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Any new financing or leasing incentives for 5 series? My car just arrived at the VDC. Thanks.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

rmorin49 said:


> Any new financing or leasing incentives for 5 series? My car just arrived at the VDC. Thanks.


Will post later, please stay tuned.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Any news?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2015)

5 Series base residual went up 1 point to 58% for 36 months. The only other incentive being offered by FS is a $2000 lease credit that is lockable. Base money factor also went up to .00135 Hope this helps.


----------



## Arciga18 (Mar 3, 2012)

Jon Shafer said:


> Will post later, please stay tuned.


John, it's nice to see you post.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

If I owned a BMW until last June am I eligible for the Loyalty incentive if I finance with BMWFS?


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> 5 Series base residual went up 1 point to 58% for 36 months. The only other incentive being offered by FS is a $2000 lease credit that is lockable. Base money factor also went up to .00135 Hope this helps.


Thanks I'm buying so I guess nothing applicable for my deal.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

rmorin49 said:


> If I owned a BMW until last June am I eligible for the Loyalty incentive if I finance with BMWFS?


It's not based on ownership of a BMW, it's based on having an open account with BMWFS currently or within the 12 months prior to the date your credit app was submitted to BMWFS.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2015)

rmorin49 said:


> If I owned a BMW until last June am I eligible for the Loyalty incentive if I finance with BMWFS?


There's still a two payment loyalty program in effect until March 31st which covers up to 2 $500 payments up to $1000.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

rmorin49 said:


> Thanks I'm buying so I guess nothing applicable for my deal.


It's a $2,000 rebate from BMWFS that is only good as a cap reduction on a new BMWFS lease. If you lease with them, you get it. If you don't, you don't.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> There's still a two payment loyalty program in effect until March 31st which covers up to 2 $500 payments up to $1000.


Are you sure he's eligible for that? I thought it was based on having an open account with BMWFS currently or within the 12 months prior to submission of the new credit app?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2015)

Ninong said:


> Are you sure he's eligible for that? I thought it was based on having an open account with BMWFS currently or within the 12 months prior to submission of the new credit app?


You are correct sir!


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

rmorin49 said:


> Thanks I'm buying so I guess nothing applicable for my deal.


There is now Financing available from BMW FS for 0.9 percent, which is more agressive than they were last month.


----------



## pony_trekker (May 26, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> There's still a two payment loyalty program in effect until March 31st which covers up to 2 $500 payments up to $1000.


So someone re-leasing gets $1k loyalty *and* $2k lease cash?


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm out of luck. No loan with BMWFS in the last 12 months. Oh well, still satisfied with my deal. Car is at the VDC.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

rmorin49 said:


> I'm out of luck. No loan with BMWFS in the last 12 months. Oh well, still satisfied with my deal. Car is at the VDC.


Even though you're not eligible for the Owner Loyalty program, you are eligible for *0.9% APR financing up to 72 months* instead of the lease credit if you aren't interested in leasing.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

pony_trekker said:


> So someone re-leasing gets $1k loyalty *and* $2k lease cash?


Yes, if you have an account with BMWFS right now, or had one within 12 months prior to the date your new credit app was submitted to BMWFS, then you are eligible for the Owner Loyalty program through March 31, 2016. That program is in addition to the newly announced March program because *it is a current program* that is still in effect this month. So you get both!

The Lease Credit varies based on model, so you would have to say which model you are getting if you want confirmation of the exact amount. For example, it's $5,000 on a 6-series but only $500 on an X-1. So what are you getting?

You have a choice of taking the Lease Credit, if you want to lease, or 0.9% APR financing up to 72 months if you prefer a conventional finance contract. Either way, you still get the Owner Loyalty incentive if you qualify for it.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Ninong said:


> Yes, if you have an account with BMWFS right now, or had one within 12 months prior to the date your new credit app was submitted to BMWFS, then you are eligible for the Owner Loyalty program through March 31, 2016. That program is in addition to the newly announced March program because *it is a current program* that is still in effect this month. So you get both!
> 
> The Lease Credit varies based on model, so you would have to say which model you are getting if you want confirmation of the exact amount. For example, it's $5,000 on a 6-series but only $500 on an X-1. So what are you getting?
> 
> You have a choice of taking the Lease Credit, if you want to lease, or 0.9% APR financing up to 72 months if you prefer a conventional finance contract. Either way, you still get the Owner Loyalty incentive if you qualify for it.


Wow this is a sweet deal for leasees. I'm still happy with my purchase. Got a $2k USAA discount plus a $1k option credit from BMW on top of a nice discount off MSRP. Dealer says car should be here on Monday.


----------



## pony_trekker (May 26, 2003)

Ninong said:


> Yes, if you have an account with BMWFS right now, or had one within 12 months prior to the date your new credit app was submitted to BMWFS, then you are eligible for the Owner Loyalty program through March 31, 2016. That program is in addition to the newly announced March program because *it is a current program* that is still in effect this month. So you get both!
> 
> The Lease Credit varies based on model, so you would have to say which model you are getting if you want confirmation of the exact amount. For example, it's $5,000 on a 6-series but only $500 on an X-1. So what are you getting?
> 
> You have a choice of taking the Lease Credit, if you want to lease, or 0.9% APR financing up to 72 months if you prefer a conventional finance contract. Either way, you still get the Owner Loyalty incentive if you qualify for it.


Trying to decide between another 5 or a 4 series Grand Coupe.


----------



## xolinlevh (Dec 20, 2010)

Anyone got residuals for a 2015 X1? 36/12k? Picking up another demo to replace my wrecked one.


----------

